# Coronavirus Update - We're Still Open!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon GTR.co.uk Members,

During these unprecedented times, we want to let all members know we are very much open and its business as usual here at AIB!

Our opening hours remain unaffected and are as follows:

Monday – Friday – 9:00am to 5:30pm.
Saturday – 9:00am – 12:00pm

Don’t forget, we give up to a 15% discount for all club members. Please feel free to call our experienced team on 02380 268351 or visit Airsports Insurance Bureau are a leading insurance broker for classic car insurance, courier, airsports insurance plus lots more for a quotation.

We hope you are all keeping safe and look forward to speaking to you all in due course upon renewal of your policies.

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

